# ben affleck and Harvey Weinstein... your though about this perticular situation?



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2017)

So I hope you all know about this Harvey Weinstein scandal right? If you dont, please go find some intel before posting here

Well recently, a quebecois actress/businesswoman was asked by two big news american corporation (i dont remember which one already and wont risk myself in telling any) to tell lies about Ben Affleck
Here's the explanation, Anne-Marie Losick, the quebecois actress/businesswoman, possess a 18+tv channel here in quebec, and once in early 2000's, ben affleck was a spacial guest on one of her show. Anne-Marie was interviewing him while sitting of his knees. and Ben Affleck was taking fun huging her everywhere on her body. But it didn't really matter for Anne-Marie because she's very ( VERY) open minded about sexuality, plus, it was pure show, hey it'S a 18+ tv channel.
Well, those two big news corporation were ready to pay hundreads thousand of buck to Anne-Marie to say that Ben Affleck sexually touched her (in an illegal way, the way they were asking).
Do you really think it was necessary?
So, that'S just that, I think american news company are ready to pay millions just for a scandal.
your though?


----------

